# Exoten im Salzburger Land



## 8er-moni (29. Aug. 2009)

Hallo!

Als "Neue" hier möcht ich Euch ein bissl Einblick gewähren in meinen "Exoten-Wahn" - ich habe ca. 500 Exotische Pflanzen in Töpfen - leider gehts bei mir hier nicht mit dem dauerhafen Auspflanzen, weil die Winter zu kalt sind.
Manche Pflanzen werden nur übern Sommer im Gartenboden versenkt und dann im Herbst wieder ausgegraben 

Die Pflanzen stehen teilweise regengeschützt unter "Carpörtern" - und genießen die kurze Vegetationsperiode hier.
Ende Oktober werden sie ins Haus bzw. in den Keller (mit Pflanzenbeleuchtung) geräumt und ab April/Mai wieder rausgeräumt.

Ich liebe Palmen, Musas und Cannas - und halt so alles, was ich aus unseren Urlauben aus fernen Ländern an Samen heimbringe und zum Keimen bringe.

In unserem beheizten Wintergarten stehen alle Exoten, die es ganzjährig kuschelig warm wollen


----------



## Dodi (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Exoten im Salzburger Land*

Hallo Moni!

Den Exoten-Wahn kenn ich irgendwoher... 

Tolle Pflanzen hast Du da! 

Wir haben auch diverse Töpfe mit exotischen Pflanzen, die teils im Sommer in Töpfen draußen stehen. Einige Pflanzen, wie Bananen, werden im Frühjahr  ausgepflanzt, da wachsen die noch viel besser als in Töpfen.

Einen Wintergarten haben wir auch: für die "Weicheier". 

Ein Teil der Exoten ist jedoch bei uns auch im Garten ausgepflanzt, denn einige Pflanzen sind doch winterhärter, als man denkt; und bei uns im Norden sind die Winter - zumindest in den letzten Jahren - nicht mehr so hart wie z. B. noch Ende der 70er.
So tummeln sich bei uns diverse Yucca-Arten, Freilandkakteen und Palmen, die z. T. nur einen geringen Winterschutz benötigen, um den langen Winter und besonders die Feuchtigkeit, die z. B. den Yuccas das Leben schwer machen kann, zu überleben.

Hier einige Bilder:


----------



## 8er-moni (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Exoten im Salzburger Land*

Hallo Dodi!

Willkommen im Club  und danke für die Blümchen - ich geb sie gleich wieder an Dich weiter!

DAS ist ja ein Pracht bei Dir - und ich beneide Dich um die "milden" Temperturen - meine Tochter wohnt in HH und da beobachte ich das andere Klima jedes Jahr.
Davon kann ich hier nur träumen - es ist ja hier nicht nur die Kälte, sondern auch die Feuchtigkeit im Winter, die solche Schätze wie bei Dir hier gar nicht überleben würden.

Diesen Winter versuche ist erstmals eine Trachycarpus fortunei und eine Musa Basjoo ausgepflanzt zu lassen - mit Styrodur-Häuschen + evtl. Wärmequelle drinnen - mal schaun, was davon im nächsten Frühjahr noch lebt 

Viel Freude wünsch ich Dir weiterhin mit Deinen Pflanzen - und gute Nerven und Muskelkraft fürs Einräumen im Herbst!


----------



## Aico1105 (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Exoten im Salzburger Land*

Hallo Moni,

ich glaub ich kenn dich ausm Exoten-Forum, kann das sein? 

Einen ganz tollen Garten hast du da !

Viele liebe Grüße
Kerstin


----------



## 8er-moni (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Exoten im Salzburger Land*

Hallo Kerstin!

Ja, das stimmt - das EF war 2005 mein erster Foren-Kontakt!


----------

